# painting over stained window frames



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Where are you located please click on your username and update your basic location.

You should be advising people to apply a primer before painting.


----------



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

sdsester said:


> Where are you located please click on your username and update your basic location.
> 
> You should be advising people to apply a primer before painting.


 
I'm in New York. I'm not suggesting these steps but rather asking if they are ok.

----- Fourth, mask trim as needed, then prime with a sandable oil based interior primer. Allow to dry.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

If it was me I would sand the trim with a medium grit sanding sponge, clean the trim with tsp, rinse it well, apply a bonding primer ( the key word is BONDING primer) caulk if needed, fill nail holes then apply two coats of a 100% acrylic latex paint.


----------



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

housepaintingny said:


> If it was me I would sand the trim with a medium grit sanding sponge, clean the trim with tsp, rinse it well, apply a bonding primer ( the key word is BONDING primer) caulk if needed, fill nail holes then apply two coats of a 100% acrylic latex paint.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree that acrylic latex is the way to go. Even for the primer. The original steps were probably suggested by an old-timer. In many places, you can't even buy oil paint anymore.


----------



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

Windows said:


> I agree that acrylic latex is the way to go. Even for the primer. The original steps were probably suggested by an old-timer. In many places, you can't even buy oil paint anymore.


I went to SW yesterday and was told to use their White Pigmented Shellac Primer. I was told this would prevent the stain from coming through the paint. For paint they suggested the ProClassic Interior Acrylic Latex.


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

Shellac will definitely seal in the stain. Bleed through can be an issue particularly if you are going to a light colored paint. I prefer to use latex primer even though it is less effective just because I don't like the 'exotic' fumes of the various solvents.


----------



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

Windows said:


> Shellac will definitely seal in the stain. Bleed through can be an issue particularly if you are going to a light colored paint. I prefer to use latex primer even though it is less effective just because I don't like the 'exotic' fumes of the various solvents.


Good point regarding "'exotic' fumes". My wife gave me a hard time because we have an 10month old and expressed concern about the fumes. Is there a "green" product available in a primer? Is there a latex primer which most effective? What do you think about Kilz products?

I was thinking of taking back the ProClassic Interior Acrylic Latex to get the Duration Home Interior Acrylic Latex.


----------



## waynech (Feb 25, 2009)

Both Bin and Kilz have oil base primers that are somewhat odorless. You do not have to go with a shellac. Good luck


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

Widows can be tough to paint, and oil can make it tougher. If it were me, I would use an oil primer only if the varnish (clear coat) was in terrible shape on the windows and I was painting them a light color. If the varnish was still good or I was going dark, I would use a latex primer. 

Test one window with latex primer and see how it goes. In places where it bleeds through try priming it again (spot priming) it with the latex primer. 
If that doesn't work, you may be stuck using the oil or the shellac.


----------



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

Windows said:


> Widows can be tough to paint, and oil can make it tougher. If it were me, I would use an oil primer only if the varnish (clear coat) was in terrible shape on the windows and I was painting them a light color. If the varnish was still good or I was going dark, I would use a latex primer.
> 
> Test one window with latex primer and see how it goes. In places where it bleeds through try priming it again (spot priming) it with the latex primer.
> If that doesn't work, you may be stuck using the oil or the shellac.


Thanks. There doesn't appear to be a varnish applied. It looks as if it were stained without a clear coat varnish. I'll be painting the window trim white.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd love for you to share your experiences and some photos. We have a couple of windows we may be painting as well.


----------



## PaintinNC (Feb 20, 2010)

I would say use SW Problock Latex or Bonding Primer, no need to use Shellac. If you were going to use a solvent based product you could do better, just regular Problock oil would work too. Proclassic is better in these situations than Duration home because it resists "sticking" better, IE you don't want to have a hard time opening and closing the window because the paint wont allow it. PREP is the most important part, the finish won't look good unless the primer has been sanded well before application.


----------

